# Before and After Cowl Cleaning



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Another four hours of my life I won't get back.

Any ideas how I can stop this oxidisation please?.

Click images to enlarge.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*after*

4 hours, 3 treatments later.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think the only real cure is cleaning them more often, or perhaps going to a spray shop and getting a good few coats of clear lacquer, or even a clear wrap from one of the sign shops.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

What treatments did you use?
When you said 'pitted',did you mean stone chips?
If we are talking about flies and mud etc, try a demo of Dry Wash, which I still do not like to use. It does seem to work better than I expected, if left on for a few moments; then polish. That would be two treatments.



Alan


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Very nice  

Apart from all the elbow grease that you used, what products were involved ? Mine's not nearly as bad, just a bit dull.

I'd like to give it a go !

TIA, Dave.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Meguiars a 3 pack with de-oxidiser, polish and wax for boats. Small stone chips and very rough surface like chalk.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

I had the same problem on the fiberglass sections of my van. I eventually bit the bullet and bought the Meguiars three stage kit. I have a garage full of cleaning and polishing products and didn't think it would be worth the investment. I have to say that I was really pleasantly surprised with the results...it is all about the hard work you put into the prep and polishing but the results are impressive. I have no idea how long the effects will last as oxidization is an ongoing process. I have just returned from a four week trip around Germany and France and have used a liquid spray polish protector to keep the shine whilst ridding the front of the van of dead insects and bugs. Still looks as good as it did when I did it earlier this year. Mind you I did look a bit sad as I would give it a wipe over every couple of days just to stop the build up corpses!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Here is a Link to the item I bought

3 part RV Restorer

TM


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

I get a similar roughing-up of the fibreglass over-cab sections of my 'van.

I've not tried the Meguires 3-stage process, though that sounds like a good idea.

I'm currently finding that a good scrub with warm water and some sort of detergent (I've tried Caravan Cleaner, Car shampoo, Black Streak remover, Bug & Sap remover, and plain old washing-up liquid), neither seems much better than the other.

What made the difference was a scrub with a hard-bristled scrubbing brush, which seems to shift the oxidation.

below are before and after shots of me giving our Staus aerial a good scrub.

I too would be interested in any treatment that stops it coming back quite so quickly, as it's major exercise to get up there & clean the overcab section.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

what about something like this??

http://www.invisiblepatterns.co.uk/

A plastic protective shield.....I'm sure they can be cut to any size etc


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

That plastic protective shield would probably be too expensive for me to contemplate but it does look impressive. Mind you after hours of restoring and cleaning the van I would certainly be tempted so that I wouldn't have to do it again! 
Mind you I baulked at paying £23.78 for the Meguiars kit but glad I did in the end.

Sorry teemyob to be that person who states 'I could have got it cheaper' but amazon are a wee bit less at £23.79 with delivery.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Meguiars-Fi...m-Protection/dp/B004ILUD04/ref=cm_rdp_product

I can't do the fancy links I'm afraid 


Terry


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have cleaned and polished mine recently and am pleased with the results.I did use a Meguiars product but a different one,this contains carnauba wax and gives a lovely deep shine.

My overcab wasn't as mucky as teemyobs so not as much of a challenge 

The Meguiars is also part of a 3 step treatment but I did it slightly differently,it was also a 3 step treatment but initially I used muc-off to get through the black streaks,then Autoglym which has a slight t-cut effect and gets rid of the more stubborn black streaks and finally the Meguiars Deep Crystal step 3 carnauba wax.

It's a lot of work and took about 2 days but worth it I think,the dreaded streaks do wash off much easier with the carnauba wax finish now.I think it will want doing in the spring and then again in late autumn ready for the winter.

In between washes I have been using this which is easy to apply and brings it back to a nice shiny finish again.


----------



## poleman (Aug 31, 2008)

You have to weigh up the time spent undoing the harmful effects of the sun once, against a quick, often wash with a with a good quality wash and wax product. All the hard work cutting back and buffing the surface is wasted if you don't regularly wash the surface again. You really need to wash it once a fortnight at least, or put a cover over it. :wink:


----------

